# How to train a dog not to dig



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

A couple of suggestions I've seen posted here: 1. bury some of her own poop in the holes she has dug. 2. Give them a sand box so they have an appropriate place to dig.


----------



## NancyLu (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions. I will try those two things and see what happens. I am concerned that if she is looking for specific rocks it would not help. However, I am willing to try just about anything. In the meantime, I have to keep an eagle eye on her at all times.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Oakley's dad's suggestions sounds great.
Our guys have their own "digging grounds" and for some reason hate their own poop -- if a tennis ball gets near it it's a long paw stretch to get it away. 

Never thought about putting poop in areas they may inappropiately dig, but I'm going to if need be


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

take their spade away


----------



## guccigucci (Mar 3, 2009)

My dogs does the same but starting to get better.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> A couple of suggestions I've seen posted here: 1. bury some of her own poop in the holes she has dug. 2. Give them a sand box so they have an appropriate place to dig.


Burying poop doesn't seem to clean to me.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Burying their poop in the hole they dug stopped my dogs completely. Not sure why they didn't move to a new spot but they didn't. 

I also punish my dogs if I catch them in the act. Boy you would think they get "the belt" when I put my hands on my hips LOL.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

rictic said:


> take their spade away


What "spade"?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Maxs Mom said:


> Burying their poop in the hole they dug stopped my dogs completely. Not sure why they didn't move to a new spot but they didn't.
> 
> I also punish my dogs if I catch them in the act. Boy you would think they get "the belt" when I put my hands on my hips LOL.


How do you "punish" your dogs?


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

spade is term used interchangably with shovel.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Judi said:


> How do you "punish" your dogs?


The hands on the hips, tapping the foot, scowling and saying "bad dog". They would think they were being BEATEN with that.  They do not like to make mommy unhappy. They are good girls.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Whenever she starts to dig, take her to the sandbox and let her go to town. Put little stuff like treats or toys and bury them and let her find them. It will help to keep her occupied and happy.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I guess I'll try a sandbox. The last few days that's all Bentley wants to do is dig. I'm always out there with him, he digs, I move him and say no..he digs again. I've tried giving him a toy instead but he only wants to dig. I've made him come in when he won't stop but that doesn't faze him either. He even tried to dig while peeing, he tipped over and continued to dig...I swear I heard him giggling.
It rained today so he seems to think it's extra fun now. I'm suddenly remembering why I've always adopted adult dogs :doh:


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

We've put in a diggie area for our two. Its about 7 x7 and we added sand and buried toys, balls, etc. Whenever we saw them in there we'd encourage them to "get it, get it" and "dig, dig" in an excited voice. Now they know what "dig" means, at least they have a clue what we are telling them when we say "no dig" when they try somewhere else. Ours are almost 4 & 3yrs and still use it occassionally.

One thing to consider, for whatever reason they like the corners the best and often get pretty crazy when they are diggie around in there. The dirt and sand gets thrown out of the diggie area pretty regularly and we've resorted to stacking pine straw bales on the outside of the fence that surrounds 2 sides to try and contain it.


----------

